# What can you say about my pit pup?



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

*my bully pup, "KIA"*

here's my female pocket bully "KIA", she will be 2 months old this Dec.25...

pic:
left pic @ 1.4 months , right pic @ almost 2mos.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I can say she is cute and needs her nails done realllllly bad.Also if she is a pocket bully she is not a pit pup. 2 different breeds.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah kia needs a manicure and pedicure day 

but she's adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

looks like a pretty dog, I hope you dont have her yet, she shouldnt leave her mom and litermates until she is 8 weeks old or you are going to have a little health and temperament issues that you will be dealing with. The nails have to be clipped as well, good luck with the dog she is very cute.


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> I can say she is cute and needs her nails done realllllly bad.Also if she is a pocket bully she is not a pit pup. 2 different breeds.


tnx, i'll take that advice...
so what does a pit looks like? i tought they were the same... actually i'ts my 1st time to have a bully



StaffyDaddy said:


> yeah kia needs a manicure and pedicure day
> 
> but she's adorable!!!!!!!!


tnx... i'll have her a beautiful day on a salon as soon as i get her, hehe...



davidfitness83 said:


> looks like a pretty dog, I hope you dont have her yet, she shouldnt leave her mom and litermates until she is 8 weeks old or you are going to have a little health and temperament issues that you will be dealing with. The nails have to be clipped as well, good luck with the dog she is very cute.


tnx...yes i don't have her yet, but i'll be getting the pup this dec.22...and what kind of health & temperament issues? oh i hope it's not that bad... i'll have hernails clipped as soon as i get her...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

She is a cutie... watch out for that thinning hair on her neck it could be a sign of skin issues generally related to the blue color. The breeder needs to trim those nails like now though because it is not unheard of to have permanent problems with the pups feet. They will be more splayed instead of nice and tight as a result of impropper nail trimming especially in the crucial bone development period which she is going through right now.... not to mention that her little feet are in pain right now.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

lawrence_tbs said:


> tnx, i'll take that advice...
> so what does a pit looks like? i tought they were the same... actually i'ts my 1st time to have a bully
> 
> tnx... i'll have her a beautiful day on a salon as soon as i get her, hehe...
> ...


When a pup is not handled enough by humans and exposed to different scenarios, noise, different people during the 1st weeks of its life it can have severe problems with the way the dog develops. Also, if the pup is removed from the mother and litermates too soon it won't learn bite inhibition and basic puppy body language. Usually, this will cause an insecure fear dog agressive dog. Also depending on how soon they switch the pup to dry food it can also affect its inmune system since the mother's milk is what gives them their imunity. The longer they get milk from the mother the better theid deffense will be.


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> She is a cutie... watch out for that thinning hair on her neck it could be a sign of skin issues generally related to the blue color. The breeder needs to trim those nails like now though because it is not unheard of to have permanent problems with the pups feet. They will be more splayed instead of nice and tight as a result of impropper nail trimming especially in the crucial bone development period which she is going through right now.... not to mention that her little feet are in pain right now.


i still don't have the puppy yet, but once i have it i'll be cutting off its nails...
what are things to be done to prevent that skin issues on the blue color?


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> When a pup is not handled enough by humans and exposed to different scenarios, noise, different people during the 1st weeks of its life it can have severe problems with the way the dog develops. Also, if the pup is removed from the mother and litermates too soon it won't learn bite inhibition and basic puppy body language. Usually, this will cause an insecure fear dog agressive dog. Also depending on how soon they switch the pup to dry food it can also affect its inmune system since the mother's milk is what gives them their imunity. The longer they get milk from the mother the better theid deffense will be.


is 2 months age of a pup not yet ready for a new home?
The breeder said the pup was already weaned when it was separated with its mother, but the pup still can see their mom its just that they're in a different cage.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

I didn't see anyone answer your question referring to you thinking 'pits' and bullys were the same breed. They aren't, if the breeder is breeding pocket style bullys then you have an American Bully.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aidan is right it's an American Bully. There is much debate over the subject because they do look similar. A lot of people advertise them as APBT's so it gets confusing but he's definatly a bully. He's realy cute, but why is he seperated from mom?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

lawrence_tbs said:


> is 2 months age of a pup not yet ready for a new home?
> The breeder said the pup was already weaned when it was separated with its mother, but the pup still can see their mom its just that they're in a different cage.


8 weeks is ok as long as they handled the dog a lot and it got to play with the mommy and its brothers and sisters. If I ever bred dogs I wouldn't give them away until 12 weeks old so they get enough of their mommy's milk and playtime with their litermates to get sufficient social skills. Now it is up to you to continue training the puppy and socializing it with other dogs when the shots are done. For now you could have the puppy play with vaccinated dogs that are calm and friendly. I would discourage any kind of playing with dogs that like to box or play fight since the puppy is way too young and it will learn bad behaviors.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Forgive me, but I am detecting a little bit of tree huggery....lol
8 weeks is normal to sell a pup but I would not ship a pup before 12 weeks.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

awwww so itty bittyyyyyy


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

That is a very cute pup ... congrats on your new ownership I hope while your waiting you take advantage of all the knowledge on this forum search the threads already posted or use the search engine above to find what ever topic you would like answers/ideas on. Or feel free to post your own questions ... 
If you do not have your pup yet and it is a whole week til you get her, maybe you can call the breeder and ask if he/she can clip the nails on your pup. Its very uncomfortable for them to walk on nails that long and as IBC said can cause problems you don't want.
Good luck with her cute new Ambully ... looking forward to watching her grow


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

As said a pocket bully is an American Bully not and Pitbull which is an American Pitbull Terrier. 


8 weeks is fine to be away from mom that pup just looks much younger.


Most pups stop nursing around 6 weeks old and don't need much of mom anymore. The rest of the time with mom and the litter is to work on bite inhibition and proper doggy manners.


Not to be rude but unless you REALLY want that pup I would reconsider spending money on a pup from a breeder who can't even clip its nail and a pup that seems to have oncoming fur issues.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah.. pup needs a skin scraping to check for demo mange. Didn't you also post a pup with messed up legs? Are these two different pups? Perhaps you should not get either and learn about how to pick a proper pup first. We have a lot of good advice here, stay and learn.


----------



## KB24MVP (Mar 2, 2009)

Make sure you get the dog the Parvo shot, my guy had it and it was horrible, 2 grand later he's back to his old self!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> As said a pocket bully is an American Bully not and Pitbull which is an American Pitbull Terrier.
> 
> 8 weeks is fine to be away from mom that pup just looks much younger.
> 
> ...


The OP did say that the first pic was of the pup @ 1.4 months and the 2nd pic was at almost 2 mos. That explains why the pup looks so young. Hopefully the breeder has since clipped the nails since they needed clipping even in that older pic.


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Didn't you also post a pup with messed up legs? Are these two different pups? Perhaps you should not get either and learn about how to pick a proper pup first. We have a lot of good advice here, stay and learn.


yeah' im the one who post a pup with deformed leg, and yes they are two different puppy and from two different breeders... about the pup with deformed legs i've already returned it to the breeder.


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

KB24MVP said:


> Make sure you get the dog the Parvo shot, my guy had it and it was horrible, 2 grand later he's back to his old self!


yes the pup will be released with complete parvo shots


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

i've just visited the pup earlier and took this pictures..

with her litter mates


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

PUPPIES!!!!


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

lawrence_tbs said:


> i've just visited the pup earlier and took this pictures..
> 
> with her litter mates


wow
I really like the one in the back, the one looking to the left of the pic.


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

update:

KIA with her friend "GSD" LOL!!
she looks very2x poor in this pic, she's like a stray dog sleeping in a small box, hehe...


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

The puppy will not be released to you with "all" the shots.
Typically a puppy is vaccinated at eight weeks, 12 weeks, 16 weeks.
Then depending on your area, has to be boosted the first year, and then every three years thereafter. All of my puppies get distemper shot that includes but is not limited to distemper, adenovirus, leptospirosis, parvovirus, a lyme vaccine,and are started on heartworm preventive before they leave my kennel.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Very cute puppy. When you get her or if you already have her take her to the vet and they will let you know when you need to get more shots done. If they think she might have a fur problem they will let you know.


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

@Sampsons Dad
actually i already have the pup & it was released with complete shots & an updated deworm... 

@aimee235
tnx, soon as i get my pay i'll take her to the vet... fur problem? yeah she really have it, i don't know if its because of the environment, the food or her soap when i bath her.. or is one reason because she is blue


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Just gonna jump in here for a quick statement. 
Can't call it a pocket untill it's grown, yo. Matter of fact, I'd stick to just calling it a bully until about a year and a half old to save save face for when it comes out much larger than the pocket standard.... No one will mind when you switch it up later. The FOUR different standards make things confusing as heck for the bully buyer, which is what makes it important to really know yer stuff before buying. 
Anyway, having two POCKET parents doesn't guarantee that you will have a pocket bully, one can only HOPE at this time. 
Cute pups man.


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

some new pix of KIA


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

what causes a pup to have some allergies? coz KIA have... she really has some skin itching problems... well i've taken her to the vet, and the vet said it's because of her dogfood...but still i was thiking if it's really her dogfood causes it or is one factor because she's blue?... so what do you think?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It could be that she has a food allergy what are you feeding her?
Also you said she has all her shots? How old is she now? They are not full vaccinated till they are 16 weeks. How many shots did the breeder say he gave her?

On a side note for those that said the puppy has to be with the mother for 8 weeks..... that is NOT true. Staying with the littermates till 8 weeks is what you want the mom many times will reject the pups when they are done nursing. I have had several litters I know wean as early as 3.5 weeks because the mom stopped nursing and will not take care of the puppies anymore. The puppies are not going to have any lasting effects from this. You do see things like bite inhibition when a puppy is taken away from littermates at an early age like 3-4 weeks.


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

when i 1st got her i feed her Beefpro beef( i dunno f ur familiar with it) and then when i took her to he vet she advice me to change her dogfood for a while so i then change it to Vitality lamb & rice.... but 2 days after feeding her with it, the problem become worst lil' bit, the rashes right on her tummy got doubled...


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

She is very cute! I hope things are gettingb better. Sorry to hear about the allergies, that can be a huge pain. I'd suggest buying a limited ingredient food with a single protein source and no wheat, soy, corn


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

The pictures show that the pup had bad skin right off the rip.


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

@Patch-O-Pits 
tnx for the advice.... i hope she get well soon

@Sampsons Dad 
her tummy got wounded because of scratching several times... too bad


----------



## CallieBum73 (Aug 29, 2009)

Certainly no vet, but isnt that pup a little young to be showing signs of allergies??????


Not so great breeders will sell ya a life time of problems...brace for them!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

When are her next set of shots due? 
Did the vet do a skin scraping? if not ask them too ..... 
Did the vet recommend a shampoo? if they don't give you one after a scraping get her some oatmeal shampoo, something for sensitive skin to help with itching ...... 
I don't know about kibbles someone please give him an idea on foods?


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

update: 








KIA d' pocket bully


----------



## Honey's mom (Mar 2, 2009)

What a cutie !!!!


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

an update of my KIA

@ 8 mos. & 3 days


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG look at how much she's grown wow. What a gorgeous girl  The ear crop came out very nice


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Very cute but still showing signs of mange on her face??? I hope you aren't intending to bred her. She is a cute thing and I hate to be rude,but.....


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

She is a cutie... I see she is still having some skin problems and looks like all her legs turned too. The back right one looks like it is turned way out. I seriously hope you take Holly's advice here if you thought properly caring for one dog with problems was expensive...imagine how expensive multiple puppies with problems and a mommy with problems would be. 

P.S. Spaying her may even help with her skin condition because hormones can add fuel to the fire so to speak.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

What a little cutie, thanks for sharing


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

kg420 said:


> OMG look at how much she's grown wow. What a gorgeous girl  The ear crop came out very nice


thanks a lot!! my mom really love her....


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Very cute but still showing signs of mange on her face??? I hope you aren't intending to bred her. She is a cute thing and I hate to be rude,but.....


the vet said it wasn't a mange, actually that skin problem on her face is just new, the problem before was already gone but now it came back because she sheds a lot...yeah the vet said i shouldn't breed her because of being too small... but what?


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

Sydney said:


> She is a cutie... I see she is still having some skin problems and looks like all her legs turned too. The back right one looks like it is turned way out. I seriously hope you take Holly's advice here if you thought properly caring for one dog with problems was expensive...imagine how expensive multiple puppies with problems and a mommy with problems would be.
> 
> P.S. Spaying her may even help with her skin condition because hormones can add fuel to the fire so to speak.


OMG! really? all her legs are turned? when i saw this pic i just thought she was just not properly stackd...so this is really a serious problem


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

A natural stack is best to see how a dog is really built. You can place a dogs feet and properly stack them to hide a lot of problems.


----------



## wv-vlad (Apr 14, 2010)

so cute and nice color


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

lawrence_tbs said:


> OMG! really? all her legs are turned? when i saw this pic i just thought she was just not properly stackd...so this is really a serious problem


Like I said it could be the picture...it's not a very good one to tell on the back legs. You could take one of her in a more naturally stacked position to be able to tell better. Her front feet are definitely whats called "eastie westie" not really desired, but not a big deal unless it is really bad...Whether it's something that would be of concern or not would depend on to what degree it is and if she is highly active or not...obviously if it is a problem it could be only compounded by breeding.

She is a very cute girl BTW how big is a "Pocket bully"??


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

A pocket bully is 16 inches at the withers or shorter


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> A pocket bully is 16 inches at the withers or shorter


Thanks!!


----------



## lawrence_tbs (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi everyone...
8s been long since i last posted..
BTW, here's an update of my little fella, she is now 1year old and i'm so happy she turned out to be very healthy dog and she now has a new friend minipin "RICA".. both of them are really small...LOL

pics:

























KIA and RICA

























and just wanna share my little Iguana


----------

